# 2611-60 points - EOI tracker for sub-class189



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I applied EOI on July 8th 2013 with 60 points for 2611 (Systems Analyst).
Whoever applied EOI for 2611 with 60 points, please share your experience and update the status.
I think until may 2013 whoever applied EOI with 60 points got the invitations.

Good luck to every one.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

This isn't a great category to be in at this moment man. I heard 60 pointers have to undergo a looooong wait. I hope am wrong because I too fall in that category.


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

M in too  lodged eoi on 24 July with 60 points.

Working on to get 5 more points.partner skill assessment in progress.
Keeping fingers crossed. Looking at the current trend looks like a long wait .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

For partner assessment does she need to undergo ielts too?


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes , with 6 in all sections along with ACS assesment.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks man then I guess its not worth. Instead I could retake ielts and get 8 bands in all the sections. I could score those extra 5 points.


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you man


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

How many people would be waiting in this criteria ? any guess


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't know how many are there waiting, but, count me as one! Can't do anything but keep waiting.


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all, I received invitation.. 2611, 65 points, eoi submitted on 6th August..


----------



## sakthi_k (Jun 5, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Don't know how many are there waiting, but, count me as one! Can't do anything but keep waiting.


Hi baochangan, have you got your invite in the 21st Oct round? 

Regards,
Sakthi_K


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

hopefully we can get the invites for 60 pointers since most 65 points and higher are already depleted.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

any body with 60 points got invited under 26111?


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

molaboy said:


> any body with 60 points got invited under 26111?



i think no body had got it. hopefully in december first round.


----------



## Shubi (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't got mine yet.

Lodged EOI 9/9/13 with 65 points against Business Analyst.

Did anyone else get their against BA in the last round?

If yes , please provide points and date of effect.

Thanks
Shubi


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

molaboy said:


> any body with 60 points got invited under 26111?




Hi molaboy,
Do you have any idea, until when they invited with 60 points for 2611


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

nskmuscat said:


> Hi molaboy,
> Do you have any idea, until when they invited with 60 points for 2611


seems like the cutoff is still 65.. hopefully by december they can start considering 60 pointers.


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

molaboy said:


> seems like the cutoff is still 65.. hopefully by december they can start considering 60 pointers.



I too hope the same but the if you see the result it is not looking good.3 months lag is still for 65 ponters.


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi i am also a sixty pointer ,the problem is am single and i have to get 8 in all i missed it by a whisker just needed .5 extra in writing , lodged the eoi on 26th july.

only 150 places left , the lag for 65 pointers i suppose is about 2 months and i dont see any body going for BA at this point the other good thing we can think of is to reasses as software engineers and we can hope to get it within this year


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> Hi i am also a sixty pointer ,the problem is am single and i have to get 8 in all i missed it by a whisker just needed .5 extra in writing , lodged the eoi on 26th july.
> 
> only 150 places left , the lag for 65 pointers i suppose is about 2 months and i dont see any body going for BA at this point the other good thing we can think of is to reasses as software engineers and we can hope to get it within this year



only our 2611 facing too much competition and i dont know what to do ? what will happen also i dont know. 


do you know until when they have all 2611 with 60 points ?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

anybody got an invite?


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

*invitation*



molaboy said:


> anybody got an invite?


Hi molaboy,
Did you get an invitation ? what is happening ?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

i didnt. did you?


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

molaboy said:


> i didnt. did you?


hi,
nothing. From the fourm i came to know until June 10 2013 60 points holders has got the invitation.We may get in the next round.


----------



## sakthi_k (Jun 5, 2013)

Even I'm waiting eagerly..


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I will be joining this group in a few weeks time after I have gotten my ACS assessment. Among all IT codes, 261111 and 261112 are the most popular and competitive. 

So far, as I observed in 2013 189 and 190 visa applicants thread, there was no one who was granted with these two codes. Even 65 pointers. Such a disappointing. I have no choice but to stay with this code as my job description is directly under this code without programming scope with which I may get to apply under Software Engineer. :crazy:


----------



## bb123 (Feb 11, 2014)

hi guys,
i have 60 points right now, i have applied eoi on 2nd december 2013 for 26111 subclass 189,are there any chances for me to get invitation,in april my score will go to 65,after that will i get invitation?
can any one comment on this please waiting for invitation ....

acs:april/2013,+ve on :june/2013 ielts : L:7.5 W :7.5 R:7 S:8, Eoi:2/dec/2013


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

molaboy said:


> anybody got an invite?


Dear molaboy,
Did you get a invite today ? you suppose to get it today.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

nskmuscat said:


> Dear molaboy,
> Did you get a invite today ? you suppose to get it today.


Hi I got my invite today!


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

molaboy said:


> Hi I got my invite today!


How many points have you got!?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

molaboy said:


> Hi I got my invite today!


I got mine as well - submitted march 25 - 65 points.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

gchabs said:


> How many points have you got!?


60 in my signature as well


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

molaboy said:


> 60 in my signature as well


Oh hang on, so even applicants with 60 points are finally being invited!? When did you submit your EOI!?


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,
I got the invite too. Hurray!!!


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

OZ 14 said:


> Hi,
> I got the invite too. Hurray!!!


What are your points then!? Sorry using the iPhone app and cannot see signatures.


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

hi,
I got 60 points


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

OZ 14 said:


> hi,
> I got 60 points


When did you apply!? As in when had you submitted your EOI??


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

hi all..me too is waiting in this category..keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

submitted my EOI on 13 sep 2013


----------



## Beax (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi there, 

I'm trying to get a visa under 26111 ict ba. I did send my first EOI on the first of September for 190 for Victoria but due to the high number of applications I was notified at the beginning of October they didn't give me an invite, hence I submitted a new EOI for 189 with 60 points (date of effect 17/10/14). 
I have been gathering data on all previous invitation rounds as per below, to see if I could make some sense on when I would be likely to get an invite but I'm still not sure. I have included also the occupational ceiling allocation for the last 2 rounds. At least in the last round 60 pointers were invited from submissions in early June. 
Can anyone share some info, knowledge or ideas on the below data? I would really appreciate!! 

Invitation date Submission date 
28/11/14 
14/11/14 11/06/14 60 640/1620
27/10/14 22/05/14 65 639/1620
13/10/14 03/10/14 65	
22/09/14 16/05/14 60	
08/09/14 01/04/14 60	
29/08/14 30/11/13 60	
11/08/14 29/10/13 60	
28/07/14 02/09/13 60	
14/07/14 01/11/13 60	
23/06/14 30/05/14 65	
09/06/14 26/05/14 65	
26/05/14 03/04/14 60	
12/05/14 11/12/13 65	
28/04/14 25/04/14 70	
14/04/14 04/04/14 70	
24/03/14 26/11/13 65	
10/03/14 26/9/13 65	
24/02/14 31/1/14 70	
10/02/14 30/1/14 70	
27/1/14 25/9/13 65	
13/1/14 23/9/13 65	
16/12/13 20/9/13 65	
2/12/13 15/9/13 65	
18/11/13 7/9/13 65	
4/11/13 3/9/13 65	
7/10/13 26/8/13 65	
21/10/13 29/8/13 65


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Beax said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm trying to get a visa under 26111 ict ba. I did send my first EOI on the first of September for 190 for Victoria but due to the high number of applications I was notified at the beginning of October they didn't give me an invite, hence I submitted a new EOI for 189 with 60 points (date of effect 17/10/14).
> I have been gathering data on all previous invitation rounds as per below, to see if I could make some sense on when I would be likely to get an invite but I'm still not sure. I have included also the occupational ceiling allocation for the last 2 rounds. At least in the last round 60 pointers were invited from submissions in early June.
> ...


We have done an analysis of this, you can see more in the following thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-34.html
I will add you in our tracker.
We believe the reason for 639 to 640 is it also include many invites from previous rounds which were either rejected or cancelled. Currently the invite has gone upto Jun 11 for 60 pointers.


----------



## Beax (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for that, will check the tracker. Do you think will have chances of getting an invite anytime soon?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Beax said:


> Thanks for that, will check the tracker. Do you think will have chances of getting an invite anytime soon?


Though I am not expert advisor, but the way the invites are rolled out from Jul 2014 till now, I expect 60 pointers getting invite has strong chances.


----------



## Beax (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope so too!!!! See what happens in this weeks' round :grin:


----------

